# More Fall Malinois & GSD



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Been stuck in another photo rut again but I figured I'd share these because the fall colors have been gorgeous lately!





































This is the face she makes 90% of the time when I make her "stay"


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

My gorgeous boy


















Both of my dogs are terrible. Trent won't look at the camera and Siege makes these stupid shit eating faces while she wonders about breaking her stay









At least Trent is good for photos most of the time!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Mutts (Apr 14, 2011)

These are stunning (both the dogs and the photos)! Love the fall colours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

I always LOVE seeing your photos of the dogs. You must teach me your ways oh great one :hail:


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

I just love your pair! Such beautiful dogs, and photos!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Mutts said:


> These are stunning (both the dogs and the photos)! Love the fall colours. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Me too, especially around that sunset time!



DogtorWho15 said:


> I always LOVE seeing your photos of the dogs. You must teach me your ways oh great one :hail:


Thank you so much  Hahaha it's definitely a combination of practice, having a DSLR/decent lenses, and a good bit of luck. Also helps to pick pretty lighting and colorful backgrounds - that's always my go to!



Marvel said:


> I just love your pair! Such beautiful dogs, and photos!


Thank you!! I think they're pretty great too!


----------



## Annageckos (Mar 21, 2015)

Beautiful photos and dogs!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Gorgeous photos (and dogs of course!) as always! My favorite is the leaf on Siege's head.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love the first 2 as well! Siege is so cute.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I love these! Stunning all around!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh they are gorgeous, you have such beautiful dogs 
I wish fall looked like that over here!

Where did you get those collars from?


----------



## CrzyGIRL (Oct 12, 2015)

Awwww.... I seriously think I might want a Mal sometime in the future...


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Annageckos said:


> Beautiful photos and dogs!


Thank you!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Gorgeous photos (and dogs of course!) as always! My favorite is the leaf on Siege's head.





jade5280 said:


> I love the first 2 as well! Siege is so cute.


Thanks so much to you both! Haha I do the leaf on the head thing with Trent every year because it's so darn cute, so I had to try it with Siege. Her giant deer/woe eyes make it even better. 



parapluie said:


> I love these! Stunning all around!
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Thank you! 



voodookitten said:


> Oh they are gorgeous, you have such beautiful dogs
> I wish fall looked like that over here!
> 
> Where did you get those collars from?


Thank you so much, I think so too but I'm heavily biased! And yeah, I hear that a lot from my friends in more desert-y areas and I can't even imagine! 

Trent's collar is from Karma Collars, it's called The Sparta: http://karmacollars.com/products/the-sparta









Siege's collar was custom made for her from Kismet Collars, it's called The Compass: http://kismetcollars.com/shop/custom-leather-dog-collars/the-compass/









Highly recommend both of these collar makers, they're wonderful people with brilliant work. The collars should last my two a life time!



CrzyGIRL said:


> Awwww.... I seriously think I might want a Mal sometime in the future...


Haha they're something all right. If you're down with weirdo feral acting dogs, hyperawareness in ALL THE THINGS, and getting bit/yelled at a lot, you'll have fun with one (I say this with complete seriousness).


----------



## CrzyGIRL (Oct 12, 2015)

Equinox said:


> Haha they're something all right. If you're down with weirdo feral acting dogs, hyperawareness in ALL THE THINGS, and getting bit/yelled at a lot, you'll have fun with one (I say this with complete seriousness).


I deal with that a lot with our heelers, but maybe not on the level you do!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Absolutely beautious!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

CrzyGIRL said:


> I deal with that a lot with our heelers, but maybe not on the level you do!


Haha I did see you had four Cattle Dogs so figured you'd know all about quirkiness and overarousel and getting bit for no damn reason LOL They may have their heads together more than my dogs though (sitting in a car right now with both dogs spinning and running circles and singing the song of their people).



BellaPup said:


> Absolutely beautious!


Thank you!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

I LOVE these! Siege and Trent seriously make the most gorgeous duo ever. The two of Siege with the leaf are precious. Trent always looks so professional/serious in photo shoots, and then Siege is just soooo ready to move on to something that's not boring haha. 

And, these pictures are perfect as always. I love how bright and colorful your editing style is!


----------



## CrzyGIRL (Oct 12, 2015)

Equinox said:


> Haha I did see you had four Cattle Dogs so figured you'd know all about quirkiness and overarousel and getting bit for no damn reason LOL They may have their heads together more than my dogs though (sitting in a car right now with both dogs spinning and running circles and singing the song of their people).
> 
> 
> Thank you!


LOL. Sounds like your dogs are never boring, too! Siege's facial expressions remind me a lot of our youngest ACD, who is being quite the little brat lately, at almost 7 months.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

mudypony said:


> I LOVE these! Siege and Trent seriously make the most gorgeous duo ever. The two of Siege with the leaf are precious. Trent always looks so professional/serious in photo shoots, and then Siege is just soooo ready to move on to something that's not boring haha.
> 
> And, these pictures are perfect as always. I love how bright and colorful your editing style is!


HA HA (insert nervous laughter every time you comment on my photography/editing, but don't worry, I appreciate it and it feeds my ego  )

Thank you so much, seriously! It really is so funny shooting both dogs at once or at the same location. Trent is completely used to it and takes it all in stride, he knows what he's supposed to do and how to react when I throw things to catch his attention. Siege, on the other hand, sulks and does her stupid ear things and breaks her stay every 5 seconds. 

She's the most woeful happy dog in the world. She usually has a giant smile on her face, but if I'm not petting her or if we're not doing _something _she's just horrified. 



CrzyGIRL said:


> LOL. Sounds like your dogs are never boring, too! Siege's facial expressions remind me a lot of our youngest ACD, who is being quite the little brat lately, at almost 7 months.


Oh definitely not haha!! I wouldn't have it any other way. Siege is a sassy brat any time she's not getting her way, and she'll be 9 years old next month. It never ends LOL


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

Equinox said:


> Oh definitely not haha!! I wouldn't have it any other way. Siege is a sassy brat any time she's not getting her way, and she'll be 9 years old next month. It never ends LOL


Wow she looks pretty darn good for 9! Just shows how well you care for them


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

STUNNING!!!! Beautiful dogs, and such amazing pictures!


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Sep 28, 2015)

I *love* these photos! I've always been a sucker for GSDs, had them my whole life until a couple years ago. And your Mal looks so petite and gorgeous. I love the chest blaze and dark fur. Life with a Mal is certainly busy :3


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Equinox said:


> Thank you so much  Hahaha it's definitely a combination of practice, having a DSLR/decent lenses, and a good bit of luck. Also helps to pick pretty lighting and colorful backgrounds - that's always my go to!


What camera do you use? (I tried to send you a PM but your message box is full  )


----------

